# Sweet Original Standard (Goebel)



## flyag1

Picked up this sweet looking bike last week... can't find any info on the web.  I was told there were only 18 sold in the US?  Do I have anything here?  I'm not really wanting to sell the bike, my wife loves the ride so all is good either way.  It's just killing us to not have any idea what we have.  Any info you could share would help. 
Thanks,
Dale


----------



## sam

I think you have a german bike---Austrian/Swiss maybe???
nice lookin bike


----------



## flyag1

After hours of searching the Web I still don't have much info:but here are some more clues. 
It has "Original Standard" on top tube and "Standard"  head badge...
"Goebel" on seat tube...  
"FAHRZEUG-FABRIK  BIELEFELD" printed on the Goebel label... translated to "VEHICLE FACTORY BIELEFELD"
I recon it's a Goebel made by Standard Bike company in Bielefeld, Germany 
The hub is a Tornedo Mod.55
Shifter is a Tornedo Mod.55 made in Germany 
Generator is a Union mod 5554/1 made in Germany 
Light says made in Germany
SS # on BB (729824) 

I was told there were a very limited nbr of these shipped to the US, but who knows  as the same person told me this was a 1970s bike.  But my research on the hub indicated production somewhere between 1955-1962.  
Thanks in advance for any help identifying "Standard" bikes and the history. 
Dale


----------



## flyag1

I finally found that "Proverbial Needle in a Haystack", it was right before my very eyes... just didn't know it. 
Hub date code = B... which indicated it's a 1959. 
So we now know Standard Cycling was still in business in 1959-1960. 





Dating a Fichtel & Sachs hub:
When you have a look on th hub shell of old Fichtel & Sachs Torpedo hubs you´ll find a letter on it. They started in the year 1958 with the letter “A” and went with each year forward. The “I” and the “Q” was not used to prevent a mix-up with the “J” and the “O”. In 1975 the letters moved on the brake lever. On the brake lever you´ll find two letters. The lower on represents the production year. The upper letter the production month.
A = 1958 D = 1961 G = 1964 K = 1967 N = 1970 R = 1973 B = 1959 E = 1962 H = 1965 L = 1968 O = 1971 S = 1974 C = 1960 F = 1963 J = 1966 M = 1969 P = 1972 T = 1975 U = 1976 W = 1978 Y = 1980 A = 1982 C = 1984 E = 1986 V = 1977 X = 1979 Z= 1981 B = 1983


----------



## flyag1

Original Standard Cycles? 
Anyone with info on this company?


----------



## joel.romeo.79

I have one actually. It is the same size and geometry as my rod brake Raleigh. Have no idea about the year though. It has spoon brake hardware and nearly every peice has the same number stamped on it that matches the frame. Then the bottom bracket has a second number I can't really read yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COB

I had this one for awhile. Doesn't seem to be a lot of information out there about them, not that I could find anyway. Made in Germany. Tires were also marked made in Germany. Not much help but another example anyway.


----------

